# Grafting Lights???



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Yuleluder said:


> Has anyone tried any of these magnifying lights for grafting? If you have how did they work?


Here is the one we have:

http://www.shoplet.com/office/db/LEDL745BK.html

Its great for those of us with 40+ year old eyes. Much easier than trying to hold a magnifying glass or use the microscope, in my opinion.

Susan


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I look a bit odd using it, but mine is just a pair of high magnification glasses purchased at a dime store for $5 and a headband mounted LED light. I can turn my head and focus the light down into the comb and the glasses let me see to move the larvae. It can be used where commercial electricity is unavailable. The LED light is a bit difficult to get used to since it is a very intense blue color, otherwise, it is a highly usable and cheap aid to grafting. 

My eyesight is pretty much normal except at distances of less than 12 inches. The glasses let me focus at a distance of 6 to 8 inches. I just went to the store and tried on pairs of glasses until I found some that seemed about right. They are 1.75 magnification.

Darrel Jones


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Fusion_power said:


> My eyesight is pretty much normal except at distances of less than 12 inches. The glasses let me focus at a distance of 6 to 8 inches. I just went to the store and tried on pairs of glasses until I found some that seemed about right. They are 1.75 magnification.
> 
> Darrel Jones


Oh to be able to see that well... Unfortunately, I have to have a higher power than that just for reading.  I'm glad it works for you though. If anyone else can function with Darrel's solution, its a much cheaper one than ours.
Susan


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I could function with Darrel's solution, but I would have to use two pairs (one is a 2.0x and the other is a 3.75x) of reading glasses at once like I do when I look for eggs.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have been wanting to try my hand at grafting. I might need a pair of cheater glasses, but if the light is just right, I can see eggs without glasses.

I appreciate the suggestions given here. I guess I am lucky, because I have a light like Susan's in my garage on the workbench and I have a power inverter to run it from the truck. I also have an LED headlamp deal that I got to go camping. So I've got all the bases covered.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

*Magnifying light from Staples*

I just bought a clamp on magnifying light from Staples for $19.99. The magnification is 3X, and uses a 75 watt incadescent bulb. I will test it out this weekend. Oh by the way I'm 28, and don't have any problems with my eyes. I'm just looking for a tool that will make grafting easier.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I have tried various lights and by far sunlight was the best for me. Obviously the problem is that many times sunlight isn't an option but even sunlight streaming thru a window at the right angle has worked best for me.

I don't need the magnification but after a while grafting can get tiring on the eyes.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I graft the best without any glasses, and a small maglite flashlight, the ones that take AA batteries.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*light*

I put on my best seeing glasses and us a small led light flash light bought from
the auto part store. Using the flashlight you are not shadowing what you are after and also you can move the light where it shines into the cell works great.

http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/vlwbee/?action=view&current=100_0666.jpg here is a pic of my led light


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Velbert said:


> I put on my best seeing glasses and us a small led light flash light bought from
> the auto part store. Using the flashlight you are not shadowing what you are after and also you can move the light where it shines into the cell works great.
> 
> http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/vlwbee/?action=view&current=100_0666.jpg here is a pic of my led light


I noticed that you have Mann Lake mini nucs, could you tell me the size: LXWXD of the inside and outside? Thanks.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*Mann Lake Mini Nuc*

L 9 1/8 outside inside 7 7/8
W 6 1/8 inside 4 3/8
H 6 1/2 inside 5 1/8.. frames are, top bar is 4 13/16 long they go in 1/2 inch on both ends for the side bar, 3 7/8 wide on the out side of the end bars and the end bars are 3 1/4 long and part of that fits in a 1/4 groove in the top bar. The top bar is 7/16 thick and 7/8 inch wide and the frame end bars are about 1/8 thick by 1 1/8 wide


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, I came close. I made some today that are almost that size. I tend to make things easy and go to an even figure. Mine are 6"x12"x6".


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I used a flashlight yesterday to graft six bars of cells sitting in the front seat of my minivan at an outyard. Light is very helpful.


----------

